# Any Wrestling Fans Here



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Yeh Yeh, I know it's all a fix but I have been going and watching since I was a kid, my father used to take me every time they visted our local town hall and I saw them all. I remember sitting watching it on a Saturday afternoon at my grandmothers with her, my father and I shouting at the telly :lol: Anybody remember Andy Robbins and his wrestling bear, hard to believe but this guy turned up with a real live brown bear in the back of his bus.

When Ken Walton hung up his hat it moved to American wrestling with even more theatre and drama, been looking through some youtube and remember sitting up one night with my daughter watching this, say what you like but these two were the toughest in the business.

Mike Folley vs The Undertaker

part 2

part 3


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Not watched it since it finished on World of Sport. 4pm on a Saturday afternoon has never been the same since. h34r:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

thunderbolt said:


> Not watched it since it finished on World of Sport. 4pm on a Saturday afternoon has never been the same since. h34r:


Along with the ITV Six :lol:


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2008)

thunderbolt said:


> Not watched it since it finished on World of Sport. 4pm on a Saturday afternoon has never been the same since. h34r:


Mick mack- Manners,Talley o Kate,Giant haystacks ,i remember watching it as a kid long way from the Rock :lol:


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

They had










We had


----------



## Guz (Apr 7, 2008)

What is a wrestling fan :lol: :lol:

Big Daddy rules unk:

Anyone remember Fit Finlay from Ireland, my cousn married his niece,,, honestly .


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2008)

thunderbolt said:


> They had
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice One mate :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

